# Wire loca + benchmarking



## pelotrad

Hola estoy traduciendo un informe y me encuentro con un problema en el título del mismo, no sé a que exactamente se refiere con WIRE LOCA. Buscando un poco en la web me encuemntro con LoCa, que se refiere a low intracellular (Ca2), pero no sé si sea esto a lo que se refiere, en todo el texto no vuelve a aparecer el término LOCA, además todo el término está en mayúsculas, no como aparece en la web: LoCa. También tengo el problema con benchmarking, tiene muchos equivalentes, no sé cuál es el idóneo. 

ENVIRONMENTAL HEALTH AND SAFETY REPORT 2009 BENCHMARKING EXERCISE WIRE LOCA

Mi intento

INFORME DE SALUD Y SEGURIDAD AMBIENTAL 2009
EJERCICIO COMPARATIVO ... ?

Derepente ayuda esto: Más adelante en el texto aparece como unas tres veces el término Benchmark, como en este caso 
*1.6.      Benchmark*

Target water consumption: 1m³ per ton output


Gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## syntr

I think it's referring to a loss of coolant accident, sometimes abbreviated LOCA:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loss_of_coolant_accident

As for wire, I have no clue.


----------



## pelotrad

Gracias por responder pero no creo que se refiera a loss-of-coolant accident.
Luego en el informe viene una enumeración que se repite para cada uno de los materiales, como ésta:
1.3Acid consumption. 
1.3.1General information. 
1.3.1.1Definitions. 
1.3.1.2Impact on the environment
1.3.1.3List of the aspects (processes that create the impact)
1.3.1.4Key performance indicator
1.3.1.5Origin of data. 
1.3.1.6Benchmark. 
1.3.2Possible actions to reduce the impact
1.3.3Graph Acid consumption in kg/ton output

Por ello no creo que se refiera a un accidente, pero tampoco a los de Ca2


----------



## syntr

La traducción se complica D:
Lo siento, no creo que pueda ayudarte
A ver lo que dice los otros foreros.


----------



## pelotrad

gracias de todos modos syntr 

ojalá que otros foreros respondan


----------



## k-in-sc

If it doesn't have to do with nuclear plant safety, what does it have to do with? Steel mills?  Production of methanol? Electronics plants ...?


----------



## pelotrad

Es un informe que va dirigido a una empresa que fabrica alambres, acero y productos derivados.

Tienen que ver si toda la información que aparece en este informe coincide con su planta, si no es así deben identificar la "cause of deviation"


----------



## k-in-sc

All I can suggest is that maybe it means low-carbon:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+low-carbon+-calcium&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
But in that case, I don't know why it would say "WIRE LOCA" and not "LOCA WIRE" ...


----------



## pelotrad

gracias por responder k-in-sc.

buscando en más páginas encontré tu referencia. Hay páginas que también hacen referencia a los productos que esta empresa ofrece y muchos de ellos son ALAMBRES DE BAJO CONTENIDO DE CARBONO, y además luego especifican el consumo de otros materiales. Además este es un informe de salud y seguridad ambiental. 
Lo que aún no me queda claro es a qué se refiere el benchmark, en especial cuando más adelante aparece junto a target consumption


----------



## k-in-sc

From answers.com:
http://www.answers.com/topic/pc-magazine-benchmarks
*Benchmark *To measure (a rival's product) according to specified standards in order to compare it with and improve one's own product.
Español (Spanish) 
n. - punto de referencia, cota de referencia
v. tr. - marcar un punto o cota de referencia, acotar
v. intr. - marcar un punto o cota de referencia
adj. - perteneciente o relacionado con el punto o cota de referencia

You might also want to check the very many threads already open on "benchmark," such as this one:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=575128


----------

